# Aggressive Dog Training



## GloriaWatts (Sep 23, 2013)

Do you love dogs? If so, you have an excellent chance to become a professional dog trainer!

Dog trainer courses help you build rapport with your pet and learn about your four-legged friend's needs. Dog trainer courses are truly a worthy cause, as well as a professional career highly valued in the modern world.

After completing a dog trainer course you will understand a dog's psychology, know its structure and physiological bases, as well as dogs natural instincts.










Obedience dog training is a professional occupation. A trainer uses a dog's natural instincts to train it, which makes dog training a natural process.

You will also learn aggressive dog training.

It is normal for untrained dogs to be aggressive. They are simply driven by predatory instincts and the same laws that drive canines in the wild.

Thelawofthepack!










A dog trainer course will enable you to teach various methods of dog training. You will work with small, medium and large dogs of various breeds and ages. You will need a specific, individual approach to every dog, taking into consideration its breed, individuality and personality.
Obedience dog trainers love their job. They train not only dogs, but also owners and the entire family. Trainers teach people how to correctly control their dog and how to live with a dog. If the future, this helps all members of the family to enjoy an obedient dog, happily live together and understand each other.

Aggressive dog training is a delicate job. To discover the reason of a dog's aggressive behavior you need to conduct a special test. Testing determines the dog's type of higher nervous function or type of nervous system, level of resistance to stress, physical and psychological development (which helps show how good an animal feels), and level of socialization with people and animals.










After testing an individualized training program is determined. After completing this program an aggressive dog becomes cultured and kind. The happens, in the foremost, because the trainer puts care, attention and personal participation into the dog's training.

During dog trainer courses students learn theory and practice. After passing an exam they receive a certificate of education and begin their own practical experience. The student becomes a professional who helps people, teaches dogs obedience, agility, protection, how to be service dogs, and corrects aggressive or other undesirable behavior. In helping people and dogs, a trainer loves his job and grows with his successes and achievements.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

I have moved this post to dog services but while I should really delete it as spam, I'm afraid I don't have the willpower because there is too much to say which I hope will be taken on board.

It is also useful to respond to such a thread before an innocent looking for help finds and reads it, as no doubt it will be posted elsewhere.

The idea that it is natural for an untrained dog to be aggressive is the most uninformed load of BS I have ever come across, and if that is an example of the so-called professional training on offer, please everybody save your money!

Dogs are usually aggressive for two reasons: either they are ill, in pain or have some mental issues such as rage syndrome, or they are scared and show their fear in an aggressive action which will make their threat go away. The latter is the most common and such a dog needs help to overcome its fear.

It is natural for an untrained dog to be afraid and timid of strangers, other dogs and lots of other stuff they have never been introduced to. That is why they come across to the ignorant as being aggressive.

If anyone else wants to comment, please do so today before I close this rubbish down.


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe (Jul 12, 2013)

Here here! While I do not pretend to be an expert on dog behaviour I've been around them long enough to know even the most "Trained" dog can be aggressive. 

My Mam's Labrador knows sit and that's about it yet she's the nicest natured calmest dog I've ever met  Nurture over nature :thumbup1:


----------

